# Parkside PKO 270 A1 Air Compressor



## Neil1454

Hello 

I have recently purchased a Parkside PKO 270 A1 Air Compressor and I want to install a Water Trap so that I can also use the compressor to remove dust from water sensitive items.

I've been looking around and I really don't know what I need, where it would go and if I need to get any converters.

The compressor goes 0-8 Bar max.
I was looking at this
https://www.thatcable.com/product/1...tor-154psi-6mm-BSP-female-Simple-Installation

But I'm not sure if this will work or even fit.

I was wondering if anyone could please help me?

thanks

Regards,
Neil


----------



## Neil1454

Can anyone please help me?


----------



## shanonmethod

Hiiii Neil. There are many compressor products available in market.But you may choose the best one fits your need.
I can search this link on Google search engine.I hope this will help you for regarding information :-
Fluid/Cleaner - Compressor Accessories - Air Compressors, Tools & Accessories - Tools & Hardware at The Home Depot


----------

